# Music to a dad's ears &..



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 9, 2007)

Warmth to a dad's heart.



The "lightbulbs are turning on" in my children's hearts and minds! Of late when it begins to get around a certain time in the evening, they've begun to remind me of evening Scripture reading and prayer! Of course I have every intention of doing these things but it is absolutely wonderful to hear them say, "Dad! Isn't it time for Scripture and prayers?"


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 9, 2007)

That is truly great to hear, brother!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

Ps 8:2 Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings hast thou ordained strength...


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 9, 2007)

True blessing!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 9, 2007)

That is wonderful!


----------

